# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  ¿Qué Hortaliza me recomiendan sembrar?

## calderonebit

Ante la llegada del FEN, estoy preocupado en que hortaliza poder sembrar, me encuentro en el departamento de Amazonas - Provincia de Bongara - Altitud     Media 2070 msnm   Temas similares: Artículo: Recomiendan uso de stevia como complemento al tratamiento de diabetes tipo II Europa: expertos recomiendan el consumo de jalea real Artículo: Nutricionistas recomiendan loncheras escolares hidratantes en verano Artículo: Recomiendan consumir cinco veces al día frutas y verduras en verano Artículo: Recomiendan consumir una manzana al día para prevenir ataques cardíacos

----------


## Ararat

Las siguientes hortalizas, son muy apropiadas para el  clima templado de la zona de Bongará: Acelga, brócoli, col, coliflor  alverja, habas y zanahoria.

----------


## calderonebit

Pero con la llegada del FEN, no tendrá algún daño por la intensas lluvias ?

----------


## Ararat

Las lluvias se concentran especialmente en Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque. Los meses de Enero, Febrero y Marzo son normalmente lluviosos en esas regiones, tiene que cultivar hortalizas que se cosechen entre 60 (dos meses) y 120 días (cuatro meses) como la acelga, la cebolla china, la espinaca, culantro (60 días) y la alverja, brócoli, coliflor, choclo, repollo (60 a 120 días). Es preferible que al cultivar hortalizas por estos meses setiembre-octubre y que las cosechas se realizen antes que empiecen las lluvias fuertes de comienzos de año para que no se dañen los cultivos.

----------

